# Gotti G1001 barrels



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

2 of my gotti barrels cracked on my way to sowo. One barrel is cracked 4 times, with one weld and the other is cracked twice. i was going to get them all welded by my friend who is a professional welder but everyone tells me they wont hold and its getting me nervous.

One crack was welded before and actually held up.

Looking to get 2 barrels or some feedback on what i should do.

Heres the wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

You should still be able to get barrels from Gotti, but all 17" Gotti barrels are like glass.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You should still be able to get barrels from Gotti, but all 17" Gotti barrels are like glass.


 Was thinking about getting new barrels that are stronger.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

anyone else? thinking about just getting them welded again..going from a 205/45 nankang to a 215/45 512..thoughts?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Bump...any wheel company that can make me barrels lmk!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Top?


----------

